# Sobre una extensión de Inkscape llamada Sozi...

## wdgarcia

Muy buenas apreciados, les escribo puesto que he instalado en mi Gentoo el Inkscape; pero ocurre que hay una extensión llamada Sozi la cual uso para hacer diapositivas para exposiciones en la Uni, la habia usado en Ubuntu, luego en Arch, pero pasa que no la encuentro en Gentoo... Y tampoco encuentro documentación que me refiera a dicha extensión, la cual es muy util... 

En realidad no se, si habré de activar alguna USE que me permita hacerlo, o no se, de verdad les estaría agradecido por sus ayudas...

Saludos...

----------

## Pipeng

Holis, bueno la verdad no se sobre el tema, alguna vez ocupe inkscape pero igual, buscando encontré esta documentación:

http://sozi.baierouge.fr/pages/install-linux.html

Para poder buscar cosas como estas generalmente hay dos opciones, las extensiones o aplicaciones aparte son distribuidas o hechas por el que diseño el producto, por ejemplo gnome, que tiene muchas paquetes gnome (incluso una sección en portage) donde puedes encontrar la documentación en esa pagina, y este otro caso, donde las extensiones y aplicaciones externas son desarrolladas por alguna otra parte, ahí te recomiendo buscar por la extensión explicitamente(en google sozi inkscape), y buscar su pagina principal, generalmente están bien documentadas.

Nos Vemos

----------

## natrix

No conocía Sozi y me asomé a la página. Pinta muy bueno, un Prezi GNU?

De mi parte candidato para cambiar Beamer.

En gentoo no hay una USE para este formato:

```
# equery  h sozi

 * Searching for USE flag sozi ... 
```

Tampoco aparece nada en Layman, creo que no queda otra más que la instalación manual.

----------

## wdgarcia

 *Pipeng wrote:*   

> Holis, bueno la verdad no se sobre el tema, alguna vez ocupe inkscape pero igual, buscando encontré esta documentación:
> 
> http://sozi.baierouge.fr/pages/install-linux.html
> 
> Para poder buscar cosas como estas generalmente hay dos opciones, las extensiones o aplicaciones aparte son distribuidas o hechas por el que diseño el producto, por ejemplo gnome, que tiene muchas paquetes gnome (incluso una sección en portage) donde puedes encontrar la documentación en esa pagina, y este otro caso, donde las extensiones y aplicaciones externas son desarrolladas por alguna otra parte, ahí te recomiendo buscar por la extensión explicitamente(en google sozi inkscape), y buscar su pagina principal, generalmente están bien documentadas.
> ...

 

Arrancó Muchas Gracias Bro!  :Razz:   :Smile: 

----------

## wdgarcia

Muy buenas, en mi necesidad de crecer en este maravilloso mundo de Gentoo; me he sentado a aprender a elaborar "ebuilds", de hecho, ya he comenzado a crear mi propio repositorio con esas aplicaciones como Sozi en el GitHub, que aun no las había visto por estos lados.

Así que bueno, apreciados compañeros. Los invito a se echen una pasadita, y bueno, ya está el Sozi montado espero les hagan provecho. Y me corrijan lo que puedan corregir. Miren que aun soy noob. Pero estaré agradecido infinitamente.

A propósito, ya esta no es una extensión para Inkscape, sino un programa independiente.

Aqui esta la direccion del GIT 

https://github.com/wdgarcia/wdgarcia-overlay

Saludos a todos

----------

## papu

 *wdgarcia wrote:*   

> Muy buenas, en mi necesidad de crecer en este maravilloso mundo de Gentoo; me he sentado a aprender a elaborar "ebuilds", de hecho, ya he comenzado a crear mi propio repositorio con esas aplicaciones como Sozi en el GitHub, que aun no las había visto por estos lados.
> 
> Así que bueno, apreciados compañeros. Los invito a se echen una pasadita, y bueno, ya está el Sozi montado espero les hagan provecho. Y me corrijan lo que puedan corregir. Miren que aun soy noob. Pero estaré agradecido infinitamente.
> 
> A propósito, ya esta no es una extensión para Inkscape, sino un programa independiente.
> ...

 

yo lo he puesto para testear pero donde se supone esta el sozi dentro del inkscape? no lo veo y como utilidad me sale una ventana si la ejecuto sin más  :Smile: 

```
/usr/

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/sozi

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/applications/

>>> /usr/share/applications/sozi.desktop

--- /usr/share/pixmaps/

>>> /usr/share/pixmaps/sozi.png

```

----------

## wdgarcia

 *papu wrote:*   

> yo lo he puesto para testear pero donde se supone esta el sozi dentro del inkscape? no lo veo y como utilidad me sale una ventana si la ejecuto sin más  

 

Si amigo papu, como les decía arriba, Sozi ahora es una aplicación independiente. Espero te sea de provecho.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## papu

 *wdgarcia wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   yo lo he puesto para testear pero donde se supone esta el sozi dentro del inkscape? no lo veo y como utilidad me sale una ventana si la ejecuto sin más   
> 
> Si amigo papu, como les decía arriba, Sozi ahora es una aplicación independiente. Espero te sea de provecho.  

 

si pero no se como iba  y la quite solo me salia una ventana para abrir archivos pero no hacia nada  :Smile: 

----------

## wdgarcia

 *Quote:*   

> si pero no se como iba y la quite solo me salia una ventana para abrir archivos pero no hacia nada 

 

Bueno, a partir de allí comienzas a trabajar. Primero debes tener un archivo .svg que lo puedes obtener desde la web o lo haces directamente usando el inkscape. 

Saludos.

----------

